# Seat swap



## pbonk (Jun 22, 2009)

I want to swap out the seat on my 1997 King cab xe. Any advice? I was thinking of finding some seat from a volvo/bmw/benz, etc. Not sure about the wiring that goes with all this. Thanks for youe help!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

just find some pathy seats..


----------



## pintu (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello pbonk,

I am interested to buy seats for my car. But you didn't specified about size & color which is most important part for match with car. Have you any photo of that seats. Because I don't want to purchase any un match seats.


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

From what i have read. the pathfinder seats will fit.

I have a 95 reg cab and the seat has had it. I may try the pathfinder seats.

I looked at alot of reg nissan cars and didnt find any that i thought would work.

good luck


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

seats out of a honda accord will work and you only have to drill one hole and they sit alittle higher


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

pathies bolt right in..


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

zanegrey said:


> pathies bolt right in..


yep


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

pretty.....


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

zane, do you still have those door panels?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

which door panels ??


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

the pathy, full armrest in gray


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

yes ..that pathy is on the shelf waiting to be dissassembled..


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

if you give me 2-3 weeks I'll take them at that time. remember no switches


----------

